# Assign #3: Shallow Depth of Field



## Nikon Fan

Shallow Depth of Field is this weeks assignment.  Submissions can be made at any point.  Deadline is next Monday the 16th I think, but please feel free to submit after that.  

Thanks to all those that participated in the last assignment, there were some great submissions!!!  Keep up the great work and continue to challenge yourselves


----------



## LizM

Ok, I'll take a shot at it.

*Link broken *


----------



## sillyphaunt

Oh I can participate on this one! 

*Link broken *

Sorry about the dust, its a scan from a print.


----------



## Fadi

Stone walkway


----------



## BLS

Dandelion #1 -- f6.3@1/400 ISO 100
*Link broken *

Dandelion #2 -- f10@1/160 ISO 100
_*Link broken *_


----------



## Big Mike

Shallow DOF


----------



## anton980

Another shallow DOF...


----------



## DarkEyes

Heres my entry!


----------



## Meysha

I used a P&S so couldn't really change settings, so it limited what I could take a photo of.  Had to be close up. This is an extract from Harry Potter et l'Ordre du Phénix (Order of the Phoenix) from page 1 that I copied out.


----------



## Manimillion

Here's my entry.


----------



## Dollface

*Link broken *

Canon 10D
50m - 1.8 1/90


----------



## Ravenscroft

I call this one "deep thought"
*Link broken *

Joseph Elliott
Ravensrcoft Reptiles


----------



## thebeginning

good idea for a theme, great job guys!  could we try something a bit more vague maybe next time?  something just like a vague idea, so it can be interpreted more creatively...like '7' or 'never' or something strange like that.  just a thought i had 

here's what i decided to use...


----------



## dfr

I'll try a couple.
*Links broken *


----------



## DIRT

Im on this one... here.


----------



## DIRT

Oh, I have to post a few more.

















enjoy.


----------



## danalec99

*Link broken *


----------



## Andrea K




----------



## DjBooduh2o9




----------



## pursuer

Hey, im on time for this one


----------



## jadin

I'm not! :goodvibe:


----------



## ferny

That your handwritting Vicky?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## Meysha

Wow all these submissions are great! Good work everyone.

Yes ferny, that is my handwriting. umm should I be flattered or offended?


----------



## LaFoto

*EXTREMELY *late, but here is the shallow DOF contribution of mine:

*Link broken *

(Still working on the "7" and the "Vanishing Point")


----------



## kayman

I hope you guys don't mind if I have more than one photos added to this section (hence the links rather than using IMG tags). These photos were taken in the last 2 weeks.

Picture 1 

Picture 2 

Picture 3 

Picture 4 

Picture 5 

Picture 6 (not a well composed picture but fits the project)


----------



## Jeff Canes

bump


----------



## souljourney

Can I play?

#1





#2...My first knitting project = )


----------



## thebeginning

Jeff Canes said:


> bump




oh my goodness...a 2 year bump wait!


----------



## Jeff Canes

I bumped all the old assignment to give them some attention


----------



## lamb

A sample of mine...





and another one





L.


----------



## NateS

I really love that piano picture.  That's great.


----------



## Mathias13




----------



## Miss_Pfeifer

-Judith Pfeifer


----------



## ThePup

Oh, I just posted one with my introduction that I was quite happy with that I think fits nicely here... 






K10D, Sigma 17-70 @ 70mm, F6.3, 1/125 sec.


----------



## xs400

Taken with a Pentax K100D and Pentax 50-200mm DA lens fitted with +3 close-up filter.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## bbnt

I am loving the K10D.  It is great to be back into photography.


----------



## bbaker35

Hey everyone...

Just thought I would throw in this pic I took today. 

I have not posted on the site in at least a year so take it easy on me...






It was just a pile of bricks from a project I completed not to long ago...


----------



## TATTRAT

chained


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## NateS

Not a very good photo, but fits the assignment well.





By the way, I'm not too fond of the ugly bokeh from the kit lens.


----------



## Double H

1. Lancaster Stockyards





2. Lancaster Stockyards


----------



## NateS

Here's a pretty neat one from my P&S days


----------



## Seefutlung

'ow 'bout this?


----------



## bbaker35

Awesome Shot Seefutlung!


----------



## paranoidandroid13




----------



## Chris of Arabia




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## spiffybeth

Chris of Arabia said:


>


guitar?

i REALLY like it, whatever it is!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Mathias13




----------



## Chris of Arabia

spiffybeth said:


> guitar?
> 
> i REALLY like it, whatever it is!!!!  :thumbup:



A Cort A5 5-string bass actually


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

An excercise at shallow DOF.






Thanks.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

Hey, I'm just playing

1.





2.


----------



## fosofos




----------



## monkeykoder

This would probably work better with a macro lens.


----------



## Ls3D

Wow this one dates back..






-Shea


----------



## kundalini

monkeykoder said:


> This would probably work better with a macro lens.


 
My eyesight is definetly going South, but the text is illegable to me.


----------



## monkeykoder

I was trying to get it so only one line was legible next time I'm stealing the 60mm macro from my dad it worked last time I tried this.  I got it focused on the line in between the two lines that would have worked.

P.S. even if you could read it you wouldn't care what it said.


----------



## m1a1fan

Here's mine. A picture of a UP Locomotive Ornament. This little Locomotive measures about 5" long and about 1/2" wide. You can't even read "Union Pacific Railroad" while looking at the nose of the train. I was surprised to see that it was actually legible through my 90mm Macro Lens.


----------



## chantal7

These were taken when I went golfing in gym class.


----------



## monkeykoder

Number 3 is really cool I like the mirroring effect of the polarized sunglasses.  What aperture are you using?


----------



## chantal7

monkeykoder said:


> Number 3 is really cool I like the mirroring effect of the polarized sunglasses.  What aperture are you using?



Actually, I'm not sure of the aperture :blushing: :blushing: I was using a lower camera, Canon Powershot A410.


----------



## monkeykoder

I ask because you're getting the selective blurring but not quite to the extent that you can get but without a DSLR those are some really darned good shots.  Even with a DSLR and a kit lens that is about what you would be looking at.  Figured I would ask in case you had something like the 50mm f1.8/f1.4 where you could REALLY get shallow depth of field.


----------



## chantal7

monkeykoder said:


> I ask because you're getting the selective blurring but not quite to the extent that you can get but without a DSLR those are some really darned good shots.  Even with a DSLR and a kit lens that is about what you would be looking at.  Figured I would ask in case you had something like the 50mm f1.8/f1.4 where you could REALLY get shallow depth of field.



Ohhh, wow - lmao. That's surprising, 'cause I didn't even know that!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

Chris of Arabia said:


>


 
I love this, need this on my wall......btw, I play guitar, it's my first passion


----------



## Rachelsne

Beads


----------



## Sim

My cat doing what she does best: lounging.


----------



## Nikon_D40




----------



## aadhils

Can we still play? I was playing with my camera and created a slide show a few weeks back 

http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a6/Aadhil/Brooks%20Saddle/?albumview=slideshow

P.S that wet stuff on the saddle isn't sweat. It's a cream I use to make the leather break in lol


----------



## schuylercat

This is fun - running around the house looking for subjects!  I have no time today, so I went traditional photo these: an old Sigma lens and an older Retinette, hand held, warts and all!


----------



## logan9967




----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY




----------



## Jennyboo7481




----------



## Dioboleque

Getting to know my new cam...


----------



## sabbath999




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## pasknucklehead

would love to join in the assignments,,,How do you post the photo,,hurry please,  I'm excited to have found this site...........dc


----------



## KVB1085

Chris of Arabia said:


> A Cort A5 5-string bass actually



a cort??? where'd you get that???? those were designed by a guy in blue ridge ga... where i'm from!!! he hand made basses/guitars until he passed of brain cancer a few years back...

cort is his "manufactured" company.... my coworker had a cort bass, and an acoustic guitar... i have a regal.. which is basically a cort as well....

small world.. sorry for the thread jack... 

here's to get back on subject!!!


----------



## Dioboleque

pasknucklehead said:


> would love to join in the assignments,,,How do you post the photo,,hurry please, I'm excited to have found this site...........dc


 

I use photobucket.com ~ then post and use the Insert Image button, then paste the direct link from photobucket


----------



## usayit

Add 60s 135mm Takumar
Add 60s Asahi bellows unit
Add M42-K adapter
to One 2006 Samsung (pentax) GX-1L DSLR.
Mix in 1 Banana
and a touch of "Bored Photog".


----------



## pasknucklehead

Hi guys,,,Hope you like this....18-55 with +4+3+2+1 closeups.dc how can I make this bigger?


----------



## Dioboleque

Once again, I don't have the equipment necessary to participate in the newest technical assignment, so I'll post in here instead.


----------



## Socrates

Nikon Fan said:


> Shallow Depth of Field is this weeks assignment.



http://web.mac.com/george.dick/Photos/Nine-O-Nine.html

http://web.mac.com/george.dick/Photos/Katie.html


----------



## AlexParlett

My Entry

The forums doesnt like scaling down my images, so teh link


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Brandon Anderson Photos

okay well im new here and I think this is the right idea for this thread....let me know what you all think....


----------



## AlexParlett




----------



## Tasmaster

Guitar necks are always great to show shallow DoF:



*f/1.8*






*f/2.8




*

_*f/22







*_Flowers work well too:


----------



## domromer




----------



## Rolland

Getting up close on the ice


----------



## kundalini

That is a sick pic, Domromer


----------



## B192734

Not SUPER shallow, but it works.


----------



## Big Bully

I don't know if I did it right, but I tried...


----------



## Mullen

Here's a couple pics taken shortly after I discovered the macro button on my camera. I haven't used it much since then.


----------



## skywalkerbeth

Taken on a hike last weekend.  Manassas Battlefield.


----------



## sultan

EDIT: nvm, no host at the moment


----------



## Sarah23




----------



## Sarah23




----------



## Laurence

LaFoto:

This is VERY nice. The holes in the leaves show the depth of field to the utmost. Also, it is neat to see an image wherein the subject is not "perfect", rather it is a treatise on the aspects of true nature.


----------



## Laurence

Sarah: Not only a wonderful exercise in the depth of field for focus, but the colors take on a "dof" of their own. NICE tones, NICE image of a common subject, with a twist of the shallow depth of field.


----------



## mdw

Hi! I took this close up of her paw today when I saw my dog chewing on a stick she nicked somewhere.


----------



## LeftBehind




----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone! Leftbehind I love the doorknob and the fact that we can see your reflection! Nice!
And mdw, the paw... too cute!


----------



## Tasmaster

Shouldn't the reflection be out of focus too?


----------



## sabbath999




----------



## LisaK24

went out the other morning and shot this in my backyard :]


----------



## mdw

Big Bully said:


> And mdw, the paw... too cute!


And you haven't even seen the rest of Noa!  



Tasmaster said:


> Shouldn't the reflection be out of focus too?


Why would the reflection be OOF as well?



LisaK24 said:


> went out the other morning and shot this in my backyard :]


Nice one, with which lens did you shoot this one? You can make it a little brighter the image I think?


----------



## Tasmaster

mdw said:


> Why would the reflection be OOF as well?



Because of the shallow depth of field. The reflection is (coming from) a lot further away than the part of the door that is blurred. With that shallow DoF, it should be out of focus too. I don't know how this whot was made, i am used to reflections from mirrors and can't think why this would be any different. Just like when shooting a mirror, if you focus on the mirror itself, whatever is reflected will be out of focus if you go for shallow DoF.


----------



## mdw

In my opinion, the reflection on the doorknob is on the doorknob itself (which is sharp because it is at a certain distance away from the camera) 
Therefore, everything that is shown on the doorknob (even reflections) are sharp. 

A camera can't think and doesn't "see" a reflection with distance in it. It just records the doorknob, with everything on it... :er:


----------



## LaFoto

Do I post this here, or into "green" :scratch: ...






Seems like nothing can stop spring any more......


----------



## Tasmaster

mdw said:


> In my opinion, the reflection on the doorknob is on the doorknob itself (which is sharp because it is at a certain distance away from the camera)
> Therefore, everything that is shown on the doorknob (even reflections) are sharp.
> 
> A camera can't think and doesn't "see" a reflection with distance in it. It just records the doorknob, with everything on it... :er:



A camera records light. You need to know how light works. The light that produces the reflected image in this case is not coming from the doorknob itself; it is coming from some distance in front of the doorknob and is reflected on it. If you want to try and picture it, the rays of light are bent, not shortened.

Pictures are worth a lot of words, so here is one to illustrate my point (and a further submission to the thread). Cropped and resized, no other editing. Notice how the surface of the mirror, whereupon the light is reflected, is in focus but the reflection is not.






That said, i can't reverse engineer the shot in question, i don't know how it was made, that's why i am asking.


----------



## LisaK24

mdw said:


> Nice one, with which lens did you shoot this one? You can make it a little brighter the image I think?



Canon's 60mm f/2.8

and yes, it came out a bit darker than I'd hoped :[


----------



## Big Bully

LaFoto said:


> Do I post this here, or into "green" :scratch: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like nothing can stop spring any more......


 

It can go for either! Nice submission!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok this was taken with my camera phone so it isn't that good... But hey I tried.


----------



## Big Bully

Great entries everyone! You are all doing a fantastic job!! Thank you for participating!


----------



## usayit

Tasmaster said:


> That said, i can't reverse engineer the shot in question, i don't know how it was made, that's why i am asking.



Door knob's shape essentially creates a "wide angle" focal length?


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth




----------



## Jon0807

SF Botanical Gardens


----------



## B192734

I love all the flower photos.  They are coming up everywhere right now, so here's another one.


----------



## RebelTasha

Hopefully I will get a better shot and remove this one with it...


----------



## Socrates

Nikon Fan said:


> Shallow Depth of Field is this weeks assignment.  Submissions can be made at any point.  Deadline is next Monday the 16th I think, but please feel free to submit after that.
> 
> Thanks to all those that participated in the last assignment, there were some great submissions!!!  Keep up the great work and continue to challenge yourselves



http://www.flickr.com/photos/18814420@N00/2390562261/


----------



## Wyjid

mdw said:


> In my opinion, the reflection on the doorknob is on the doorknob itself (which is sharp because it is at a certain distance away from the camera)
> Therefore, everything that is shown on the doorknob (even reflections) are sharp.
> 
> A camera can't think and doesn't "see" a reflection with distance in it. It just records the doorknob, with everything on it... :er:


 

huh? i think it's because the doorknob itself works as an extreme wide angle lens. it creates a reflection that has such a wide range that depth of field has very little play in the matter (like point and shoot disposables, everything is in focus
here's mine at anyrate


----------



## CanadianVitamin




----------



## Palakaboy




----------



## carly

*Small shells *







Bronze chain


----------



## KD5NRH

Well, I guess if this is still open to new posts, I'll toss in these two.

From my Samsung S730, not nearly as shallow as I wanted, but still in the ballpark:





From my testing of Kodak BW400CN, scan of a print, and yes I know (now) that there's a scratch on the scanner glass and it cuts off a bit at the top of the scan area:


----------



## rabidchipmunk91

Shot this one today.


----------



## housewife

Hi everyone,

This is my first post & also first assignment. Please give your comment.


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Shark

Mine doesn't hold a candle to alot of the shots I've seen on here, but I'll post it anyway. I am just recently starting to begin to understand depth of field.


----------



## jerry 1 a b

These were taken without making any adjustments for macro or anything.  (Auto Focus)

By the way, I do plan on submiting pictures that don't involve my car.  It's just that I already have these ready to go.


----------



## achtungbarry

Taken in Mauritius.


----------



## surfndcoolwater




----------



## randerson07

I didnt take this for the assignment but it fits 




Taken on Kodak Ultramax 800 with a Canon elan 7e & Tamron 28-70 f/2.8


----------



## darkpbstar

Is shallow depth of field where something is in focus up close, while the background is quite blurry?  Just trying to learn, and maybe I can submit just for fun, although I see the deadline is over, it sais late submissions are fine.  Thanks


----------



## evo5gsr




----------



## Wild Style




----------



## Shamir




----------



## themaze76

Here's one:


----------



## Jamesy

Tasmaster said:


> A camera records light. You need to know how light works. The light that produces the reflected image in this case is not coming from the doorknob itself; it is coming from some distance in front of the doorknob and is reflected on it. If you want to try and picture it, the rays of light are bent, not shortened.
> 
> Pictures are worth a lot of words, so here is one to illustrate my point (and a further submission to the thread). Cropped and resized, no other editing. Notice how the surface of the mirror, whereupon the light is reflected, is in focus but the reflection is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, i can't reverse engineer the shot in question, i don't know how it was made, that's why i am asking.



That's because you focussed on the frame rather than an object reflected in the mirror. Had you focussed on yourself, you would be in focus and the frame wouldnt as you are twice the distance of the frame. Not a very good explanation but i know what i mean. Here's the only example i have.. (ignore the camera shake)






PS, how do you think all the emo kids take their myspace pics?!


----------



## dylj

themaze76 said:


> Here's one:


 
"OH MY GAD"


----------



## icassell

I like this assignment!  I like playing with DOF.


----------



## jerry 1 a b

Here are some new submissions from me.  I set out this morning to grab some decent shots, and this is what I came up with.


----------



## seancoia

i was bored today so i went out and shot some shallow depth of field shots. 





















messed up white balance





feel free to respond with any critiques, i love to learn more.


----------



## RandyB

I just thought this should be posted


----------



## skywalkerbeth




----------



## themaze76

Skywalkerbeth, I love the picture. Where did you get it?


----------



## Bifurcator

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## Garbz

Finally an entry, finally a lens that gives me some depth of field.

My Nikkor AI-S 50mm f/1.2 arrived yesterday, and god it's sweet. CA is a bit harsh but it's 30 years old and was a bargain IMO so no complaints here.

Obligatory I have a new lens photograph cat shot:


----------



## Bifurcator

What's "CA"?

I can maybe guess, but I thought asking would be better.


----------



## chondamx

Well, Here's my first post here-- shot with a canon 18-55 kit lens


----------



## Bifurcator

railroad?

Looks cool!


----------



## thinkricky




----------



## chondamx

Thanks! It's actually the top railing of a bridge...here's another




But speaking of railroads...




And here are a few more from the same shoot, all of these are unprocessed aside from being resized. Once again, canon 18-55 kit lens


----------



## evo5gsr

Bifurcator said:


> What's "CA"?
> 
> I can maybe guess, but I thought asking would be better.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatic_aberration


----------



## Bifurcator

Ah, thank you!


----------



## K_Pugh

Dog usually gets a face full when i need to finish off a roll, here's one of those:

Nikon F50 with 50mm 1.8D lens
Ilfords HP5 @ 400
Ilfosol S @ 1+14
Too much wetting agent lol

Cloned out dust
Curves
Brightness/Contrast
Slight Sharpen


----------



## Garbz

Bifurcator said:


> What's "CA"?
> 
> I can maybe guess, but I thought asking would be better.



As linked above Chromatic Aberration. In this case the out of focus white bits of fur next to the out of focus black bits have an out of focus green tinge between them. This makes the lens useless for any shots with significant dynamic range. The lighting was flat enough to let me get away with it.


----------



## icassell

Sigma 100-300mm f4 with 1.4X TC @ 420mm


----------



## Bifurcator

Garbz said:


> As linked above Chromatic Aberration. In this case the out of focus white bits of fur next to the out of focus black bits have an out of focus green tinge between them. This makes the lens useless for any shots with significant dynamic range. The lighting was flat enough to let me get away with it.



Ah, thanks man. I was pretty sure that's what you meant by CA but with all the acronyms in all the various industries...


----------



## AmFotog

F4 @125


----------



## TheRival

here is my submission...

hope you guys like it!


----------



## kundalini

Ahhhhhh.......


----------



## johngpt

Shot and processed for the Shadows + Light challenge, but I've got some others I think I like better for it. Glad there's this assignment to which I could post it.


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## jerry 1 a b

Taken specifically for this assignment:


----------



## chondamx

Sweet shot Jerry; the gitfiddle is another one of my loves. :mrgreen:


----------



## mack1time

Hi I just joined and thought this was a cool thread
may I play?

Jeans




Rain




A snake Eating





P.s. These were all shot with my new 2 day old DSLR, I'm still learnin


----------



## johngpt

mack1time said:


> Hi I just joined and thought this was a cool thread
> may I play?
> 
> Jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A snake Eating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. These were all shot with my new 2 day old DSLR, I'm still learnin


Play on, dude.

That first one with the jeans would look good converted to black + white.

Very considerate of the snake to pose for you while preparing to eat.


----------



## johngpt

Here's one shot today just for this.


----------



## Bifurcator

Looks like a nice katana! The tsuba looks a little plain for my taste tho.

Nice image and a good flat DOF!

The tang pointing at the camera makes me think these are show pieces. Are they real or show pieces? (just wondering)


----------



## johngpt

Bifurcator said:


> Looks like a nice katana! The tsuba looks a little plain for my taste tho.
> 
> Nice image and a good flat DOF!
> 
> The tang pointing at the camera makes me think these are show pieces. Are they real or show pieces? (just wondering)


The katana is one made for general cutting practice. It had been marketed quite a few years back as the 'practical katana' but it's been so long, I can't recall through whom. I think it may have been through the sister catalog of Museum Replicas. Its balance is acceptable, not exceptional. Rather heavy, but it's okay for drawing practice as well as cutting. It cuts nicely through wet rolled tatami.

The other is a 'cane sword', relatively straight, almost like a ninja-to. It hasn't a tsuba.

And thank you for your comments. Shot with 40D, EFS 60mm lens, f/2.8.


----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## TamiyaGuy

mack1time said:


> Hi I just joined and thought this was a cool thread
> may I play?
> 
> P.s. These were all shot with my new 2 day old DSLR, I'm still learnin


Wow, great shot of the rain! How did you pull that off? Manual focus? With a 2-day-old DSLR? Fantastic that you're already experimenting. Keep it up!

Here's my entry. I guess it might be more of a close-up photo, but I believe the out of focus leaves give it a lil' something.


----------



## johngpt

TamiyaGuy, a sunny day in the UK?   :mrgreen:


If I'm not hallucinating, I believe I see shadows in that image!


----------



## KabeXTi




----------



## johngpt

KabeXTi, my kids laugh at me, as I'm always shooting things with texture. I really like your photo.

This was snapped a few minutes ago, of the swallow chicks in the nest in our entrance way.







Canon 40D, 70-300 IS USM 4-5.6
aperture priority, f/5, 1/250s, ISO 1600, 180mm.


----------



## TamiyaGuy

johngpt said:


> TamiyaGuy, a sunny day in the UK? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> If I'm not hallucinating, I believe I see shadows in that image!


 That was the sunny *part* of the day. About 20 minutes later, it poured with rain :er:. Oh, well. I got my photo.

Mind you, it's sunny now, the light's got that wonderful warm, sunsetty glow to it. But the ground's still wet from YET ANOTHER shower. :er::er::er:


----------



## johngpt

TamiyaGuy said:


> That was the sunny *part* of the day. About 20 minutes later, it poured with rain :er:. Oh, well. I got my photo.
> 
> Mind you, it's sunny now, the light's got that wonderful warm, sunsetty glow to it. But the ground's still wet from YET ANOTHER shower. :er::er::er:



A buddy of mine was stationed at Upper Hayford (spelling?). Also a photog. He got lots of photos of reflections in puddles.


----------



## 92sir

Here is a shot I took today let me know what you think 

thanks


----------



## johngpt

92sir said:


> Here is a shot I took today let me know what you think
> 
> thanks


I'm a monochrome fan, so I really like your second one. I think the mono treatment lets us look more at it's tonal qualities and line qualities. It has nice depth of field. No highlights are burnt out. Its range spans near white to near black. It'd probably print well.


----------



## Bamb00

Kind of unoriginal buuuut..


----------



## garboui

one of the first few fired after getting my 20D


----------



## designjordi

This really has been an amazing collection of photos already! Here's what I have to contribute:





















Enjoy!!


----------



## Gazman

One of my little girls toys. Taken whilst experimenting with my new dslr


----------



## icassell

designjordi very nice -- especially like #1, whatever it might be.


----------



## Gazman

Piano strings?


----------



## Blackbelt94

I'll give it a try!


----------



## johngpt

Blackbelt94, nicely done. I like how you managed to keep the highlights from blowing out. Not easy with such a white, brightly lit subject.


----------



## cszakolczai

my attempt...


----------



## KabeXTi

garboui, I really like that picture!

Here are a couple more from my trusty kit lens.


----------



## Kimberly81




----------



## jerry 1 a b

Here are some creepy little guys.


----------



## Gazman




----------



## zandman




----------



## 63square

I don't have the capability to go any shallower than 3.5 but I like the way this shot turned out.


----------



## johngpt

I posted this a bit ago in the kitchen utensil theme, but since I like its shallow depth of field, I'm posting it here as well.

It's the corer we use primarily for coring apples.


----------



## hossmaster

meh...


----------



## Jen Puleo




----------



## Crazydad

Went to the park with my daughter to take some shots. Let me know how it is.

1. 





2.


----------



## rsherrill87




----------



## rocktronx

Heres one over a month late.


----------



## alexkerhead

Taken with a Canon AE-1 Program using a 50mm lens and a vivitar macro kit. I don't quite have the luxury of a $1500 DSLR right now.


----------



## WPhyer

California coast back in 2004


----------



## lad

Here is my attempt...


----------



## Crazydad

Nice shot of the UT tower, I really like the colors.

Hook'em


----------



## johngpt

From our back yard gas grill, its regulator.

40D EF-S 60 lens, manual everything, ISO 100, 1/30sec at f/5.


----------



## knoxvilleD50

eh kinda shallow


----------



## johngpt

knoxvilleD50 said:


> eh kinda shallow



Hope you're speaking of the aperture and not your friend! :mrgreen:


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Hope you're speaking of the aperture and not your friend! :mrgreen:




...funny ... I was thinking exactly the same thing


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> ...funny ... I was thinking exactly the same thing



They'll probably never let us get together at any TPF meet up.

Christina: No John, we've decided to reschedule that meet up in Phoenix.

Christina: No Ian, we've decided to reschedule that meet up in Phoenix.


----------



## UtahsRebel

OK, I guess I have to test the waters at some point.


----------



## Pugs

UtahsRebel said:


> OK, I guess I have to test the waters at some point.


 
Hey, welcome to the forum and good first posting.  It's intimidating to put your stuff out there for the world to see!  

You didn't say if you wanted comments and critiques on your shots, so I'll just say that I really like what you're trying to do here!


----------



## UtahsRebel

Pugs,
Constructive comments are always welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Pugs

UtahsRebel said:


> Pugs,
> Constructive comments are always welcome. Thanks.


 
Keep in mind that I'm no pro; I'm an amateur who's learning!  I like giving critiques, because it helps me understand how to make my photos better.  So, take my comments with a grain of salt.

In the first one, I really like the composition as a whole, but I found myself wishing I could see more of the horse's eye.  The composition makes me feel like the horse is looking at the trailer, other horse, and man.  I just wish you had taken a few steps camera-left to capture the eye looking at the trailer and more of the horse's face.  Maybe a step or two back to capture more of the horse's head as well. 

In the second image, the main flower is dead center and the other is off to the left.  This leaves a lot of dead space on the right.  I think the composition would be stronger if you moved the primary flower to the right a bit and also pulled out a little bit so that the two flowers wouldn't be cut off at the top and bottom.  

But like I said in my prior post, I really like what you're going for!  Especially in that first image!


----------



## alexkerhead

Another attempt.


----------



## sburatorul

all pics posted are nice but some photos here are awesome. here i go with two of the pics shot on vacation.


----------



## UtahsRebel

Thanks for your comments Pugs. This is the kind of input I really like to have from people. Hubby always says, "That's nice" and walks away. Don't learn much from that.
_*
"I just wish you had taken a few steps camera-left to capture the eye looking at the trailer and more of the horse's face. Maybe a step or two back to capture more of the horse's head as well"

*_A step or two back on this one would probably have helped but I was "in the saddle" and leaning on my horse's neck to try and actually get a view from his perspective.
_*

*_


----------



## johngpt

alexkerhead said:


> Another attempt.


That looks so much like my Pentax, but mine above Pentax, says Honeywell. It's a spotmatic. Need to look up what year it had been made.

Is yours still operating?


----------



## alexkerhead

johngpt said:


> That looks so much like my Pentax, but mine above Pentax, says Honeywell. It's a spotmatic. Need to look up what year it had been made.
> 
> Is yours still operating?



Works perfectly, in fact, all of my Pentax gear functions perfectly. O_O


Indeed, a Asahi version spotmatic. The asahi was sold overseas, while Honeywell was the seller in the US. 

The lens is a Asahi Takumar 200mm/3.5.

I have a honeywell version, and the asahi version of the spotmatics. 
Here is a thread with some of the Pentax gear I have.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=134440


----------



## dklod

Just looked at the properties of this one. F13?? Not exactly a stop to create shallow DoF, but there is some blurring in front and behind the focal point, so I guess it just qualifies.


----------



## ratedeg

wayyy past deadline but heres my shot (taken with my old canon SD1000)


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

Funny, I thought this was a new one, until I looked at the original post date.....

here is mine anyways!


----------



## johngpt

ratedeg said:


> wayyy past deadline but heres my shot (taken with my old canon SD1000)



R6?


----------



## DannyB

kinda makes my head hurt....


----------



## johngpt

Figured I'd give this old thread a bump.

From outside work the other day...


----------



## Josh220

johngpt said:


> Figured I'd give this old thread a bump.
> 
> From outside work the other day...



I like it John. :thumbup:


----------



## almaass

I hope thisis what you guys were looking for.


----------



## johngpt

almaass, great shots.

You might consider placing a space or two between your posted images. Makes it easier for differentiating between them, and being able to more clearly see each for its own merits.


----------



## samal

here is my take from today


----------



## Dao

Taken at  Chicago Millennium Park.


----------



## Outrageous




----------



## farmerj

If we are keeping the dead alive.


----------



## Felix 222




----------



## kundalini

With my latest lens........ 20mm f/2.8........ ~100% crop.


----------



## SuperMom30

new at this, I hope this counts


----------



## johngpt

super mom, that's great!


----------



## icassell

Blueberry blossom


----------



## johngpt

Ian, judging by the quality of light and moisture, is this from your AK trip?


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Ian, judging by the quality of light and moisture, is this from your AK trip?



Yep  .  I took it in Juneau, if I remember correctly.

I didn't bring my macro lens, but I had a set of close-up filters I put on the front of my Tamron 17-50.


----------



## paulk_68

Since this thread is over a month old, I hope no one minds a shot from last summer. Spider mite & gnat...


----------



## kundalini

paulk_68 said:


> Since this thread is over a month old, ...


 hehehe..... try over 4 years old.


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> paulk_68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this thread is over a month old, ...
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe..... try over 4 years old.
Click to expand...

Had to resurrect it, just had to...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## makenottake

Everyone else is doing it...

This is my profile pic, but I've never actually posted this one to the fourm.


----------



## johngpt

Yeah, saw that avatar of yours and broke into huge smile.


----------



## icassell

Ian


----------



## makenottake

johngpt said:


> Yeah, saw that avatar of yours and broke into huge smile.



Glad it made you smile! It cracked me up when I took it.


----------



## yogibear

My submission taken last week.


----------



## Dcrymes84

I hope this pic is good enough its roots going up a tree...


----------



## Josh66

yogibear said:


> My submission taken last week.



Looks good...  I love making bread.


----------



## kundalini

Dcrymes84 said:


> I hope this pic is good enough its roots going up a tree...


 Your "subject" is pretty much on the same focal plane as the entire frame without any significant depth to the composition, so "shallow depth of field" would be very difficult to obtain.


----------



## johngpt

I was continually frustrated with my old point and shoot digitals. Even when they'd allow manual control over aperture and shutter speed, their widest apertures weren't really the same as on a film or digital SLR. Could never get them wide enough to get a narrow depth of field. One of the reasons I eventually went to an SLR. Dan, your idea is good. It's just the tool that suffers.


----------



## johngpt

Might as well post this. Used it elsewhere at another forum for something rather esoteric.


----------



## samal




----------



## johngpt

Samal, your shot is driving me crazy trying to figure out what you've captured there!

The curves are outstanding.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## samal

johngpt said:


> Samal, your shot is driving me crazy trying to figure out what you've captured there!
> 
> The curves are outstanding.



hehe - it's a front wheel of my motorcycle after a track day  bbq chicken strips!


----------



## johngpt

samal said:


> hehe - it's a front wheel of my motorcycle after a track day  bbq chicken strips!


:thumbup:


----------



## Sw1tchFX




----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic shots everyone! So beautiful!


----------



## yogibear

Sorry its a bit large.  My Cousin giving me a look of frustration and confusion as I forced him to stand next to the window for this shot.   50mm at f/1.8


----------



## JTG40cal

New to digital photography (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/170022-noob.html) ... just got my camera yesterday, but Ill give it a shot (no pun intended):


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

johngpt, most peeps probably didn't get that (about chicken strips!).  i like track daze as much as anyone, but i will never need elbow pucks like Mark Marquez!



samal said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samal, your shot is driving me crazy trying to figure out what you've captured there!
> 
> The curves are outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe - it's a front wheel of my motorcycle after a track day  bbq chicken strips!
Click to expand...


----------



## KmH

Before today, the last reply was 7 years and some months ago, though it looks like johngpt still logs in regularly.


----------



## snowbear

Heck of a week for resurrections.


----------



## johngpt

Wow, blast from the past!
I had forgotten about this thread. It had been an "assignment" thread, not really meant to be perpetual, but, what the heck. My last post here had been just before my cancer surgery. Glad to still be around, so I guess I'll post something from when I was recuperating, and just walking around the neighborhood. And the photo's title fits what is happening at this thread.





résurgence


.


----------



## Parker219

Lets bring this thread back!


----------



## Goldnut




----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## 407370

With my NOTE 3 phone:


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, based on you Avatar ... those must be your fingers.


----------



## astroNikon

407370 said:


> With my NOTE 3 phone:
> View attachment 131305


that was weird to look at.  But kewl.

I'm glad to see the OP did do his assignment, 7 years ago.


----------



## johngpt

These "assignments" had never been intended to keep going into perpetuity, but since we are posting again...






frost and poinsettia 


.


----------



## mjhousto

I'll play!





Reflections of Refraction


----------



## johngpt

Great image Matthew.


----------



## johngpt

doll

Christmas ornament shot about seven years ago. I hadn't uploaded a very large image.


----------



## freddy21

D3200, 18-55 VR2 kit lens, natural light.


----------



## Amorgisz

Nikon Fan said:


> Shallow Depth of Field is this weeks assignment.  Submissions can be made at any point.  Deadline is next Monday the 16th I think, but please feel free to submit after that.
> 
> Thanks to all those that participated in the last assignment, there were some great submissions!!!  Keep up the great work and continue to challenge yourselves


----------



## umairabubakkar

good photography

I'm a GSM Player


----------



## Derrel

The 200mm f/2 VR-Nikkor on the Nikon D2x camera has nice, shallow DOF at 

 closer ranges, inside of 50 feet. It creates large, soft "bokeh balls" on out of focus highlights, which I used here.


----------



## Derrel

Another couple more with the 200mm prime, early September, 2007. I see the top shot needs some green removal from skin tones.


----------



## Braineack

DSC_7670 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DC Cherry Blossoms (one species)




DSC_5958.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Another from the wayback machine...






christmas cactus


.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

that lens is amazing; price too, though.   i'll just, have to settle for enjoying yours...    





Derrel said:


> The 200mm f/2 VR-Nikkor on the Nikon D2x camera has nice, shallow DOF ...


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

almost enough DOF: _RAL8580
_IOP5555


----------



## johngpt

raindrops on crossbars


.


----------



## jtran76

Test shot with Sigma 18-35 f1.8 lens.


----------



## johngpt

Looks like that sigma lens should work out well.


----------



## johngpt

This one at f/2.8, the widest that the lens would do.





morning light and flowers 


.


----------



## johngpt

ultimatetechnews, I've reported your post as probable spam. 
My apologies if you are truly a photographer posting photos.
But, I don't think so.


----------



## Parker219

I have shallow for you...

1. 


















2. 




















3.


----------



## ronlane

@Parker219, #2 is nice but #3 is really cool. Nice capture.


----------



## Parker219

Thank You^ - I was very lucky to get that shot. I didn't notice the aphid until I uploaded the pics on to my computer.

Here is the original crop...


----------



## johngpt

passage 


.


----------



## rohit842

Parker219 said:


> I have shallow for you...
> 
> 1. View attachment 138965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. View attachment 138966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. View attachment 138967


#3  is an amazing capture


----------



## rohit842

Here's one of mine


----------



## starkkarim

Hey all, apologies for my lateness to the party. Really enjoying everyone's shallow depth-of-field shots! I'll throw in one of mine for fun:





*Annie 02* on Flickr


----------



## starkkarim

Distance by Stark Karim, on Flickr


----------



## chuasam




----------



## dxqcanada

f/2.0




Flowers by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Been awhile since last here, but here goes. 
Might as well start from where I'd left off in my flickr photo stream, from 2010.




look at me, I'm in tatters

.


----------



## misterjones

I'll get in on this one.


----------



## johngpt

I wanted to add to this thread, but Flickr isn't cooperating at the moment.


----------



## D7K

Morning!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That captures exactly how I feel in the mornings...I can only focus on that first cup of coffee.


----------



## johngpt

apricot leaves turning

.


----------



## johngpt

Came across one shot with my first smart phone, the Motorola Droid X. I was surprised at the shallow depth of field it was able to capture.




leaf me alone!

.


----------

